
Oticon Opn 1 Reviewed by a Software Engineer - sadikaya
https://www.hearingtracker.com/blog/oticon-opn-1-reviewed-by-a-techie-software-engineer/
======
Jemaclus
I take my hearing aid out when I'm at the barber, because he sprays my hair
with water, and I don't want him to snip my hearing aid with the scissors. I
thought everyone with these hearing aids took them out, but the author
mentioned being able to hear his hairdresser, and I'm like... wait, what?

Do other people with hearing aids wear them during hair cuts? Taking mine out
leaves me deaf for the duration of the session. I don't like it, and I always
feel like I'm missing out on some common social engagement. Everyone else
seems to enjoy talking to their hairdresser, but since I can't hear, I have to
sit there silently and listen.

A bit baffled, but wondering if I should just start leaving them in.

~~~
mustntmumble
Coincidentally, I also own a pair of the Oticon Opn 1, and I pretty much agree
with the blog piece. My biggest gripe is how short the battery life is when on
bluetooth. And my 2nd biggest gripe is that there is no way to 'lock' the Opn
into Loop mode when wearing headphones. If the headphones move a bit, the Opn
no longer detects the magnetic coil and disengages loop mode. I would like to
be able to use the iPhone app to lock them into loop mode until I manually
change the mode...

Oh, and yeah, I ALWAYS take my hearing aids out when I am at the barber! The
idea of leaving them in... shudder!!

~~~
Jemaclus
Nice name :D

I never use the telecoil, but I totally know what you mean about losing
connection. One thing that drives me absolutely bonkers is when an app steals
my connection because it has an audio component, and even worse is when it
steals the connection even after I've muted the app! (Looking at you, FB
Messenger!)

~~~
ConZ27
Hahaha ... for me, it's my iPad stealing the connection from my iPhone.

My wife would be on the iPad in one room turning on her music on through
Slackr Radio or iTunes. When she hears nothing, she starts cranking up the
volume and then she hears me yelling at her from another room to turn it
down!! It's happened a number of times ... " _" face palm"_"

